# ارجو لمن يعمل في المقاولون العرب المساعدة



## mrsm505 (27 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا قدمت علي عامل سلامة وصحة مهنية في المقاولون العرب وتم اجتياز الكشف الطبي بنجاح الحمد لله

لكني رحت بعد الكشف الطبي في مقابلة في الادارة العامة للمقاولون العرب في شارع عادلي 

ومهندس السلامة والصحة المهنية وزع علينا كل واحد ورقة فيها 4 اسئلة بصراحة جوبت اي حاجة وخلاص

لاني مش عارف كتير عن السلامة و الصحة المهنية

انا بس عاوز اعرف هوة المقابلة دي ممكن تتسبب في عدم تعيني في الشركة لاني عملت المقابلة دي من شهر تقريبا و محدش 

اتصل بيا عشان امضي العقد

وعايز اعرف مرتب عامل السلامة والصحة المهنية حوالي قد ايه انا (مكافئة شاملة)


----------



## mrsm505 (28 يناير 2015)

69 مشاهدة 0 رد

واحد بس من ال69 يقول بس اي معلومة


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (30 يناير 2015)

من الواضح ان المنتدى لا يوجد به زملاء يعملون في المقاولون العرب


----------

